# 2 pheasants with the new catty



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went for a wander with my new PITH catty. Got kill number 3+4 with it. Hexnuts again. Had a rabbit earlier with it but had bad mixi



Loving the new catty at the minute


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great kills with the new weapon !!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Now thats going to be some good eating. Great shooting!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend...Sure looks like your new catty done the job right well..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

What a good trade!!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Went for a wander with my new PITH catty. Got kill number 3+4 with it. Hexnuts again. Had a rabbit earlier with it but had bad mixi
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the new catty at the minute


What is 'Bad Mixi" ?

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those birds look lovely ... and delicious!!! Congratulations.

@ wll: Myxomatosis is a disease most common in rabbits.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myxomatosis

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Real good eatin'. Are those Asda blue bands on the catty? :huh:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

They are mate.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on excellent shooting!!!!!! I can't imagine being able to hit a bird on the fly. I read one time pheasants hit 60 mph almost immediately. 60 mph was how fast I was at quitting time.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like it was a good wander about!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot... sure looks like a good roast !

where can i buy these bands ?

Cheers.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont think you will be able to they sell then in asda. Dont know if you have an equivalent in you country


----------

